# Canon XC15 Style Camera Coming with EF Mount? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 4, 2017)

```
We have been told a couple of times that a Canon XC15 style camera with an EF mount will be coming some time in 2018, one would think NAB in April would be the perfect time to announce such a camera.</p>
<p>We have <a href="https://www.canonnews.com/first-hint-at-a-hybrid-video-stills-ilc-camera">seen a patent related</a> to such a product, so that raises the possibility of it actually happening. We were first told about this camera before the publishing of the patent.</p>


<p>One of the sources did say that contrary to some popular opinion on the web, Canon considers the XC10 and XC15 to be a success with better than expected sales numbers.</p>
<p>No other specifications or information were given to us.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## bsbeamer (Dec 4, 2017)

Wonder, will this be ANYTHING like the 5D4 C-LOG upgrade wishlist that was released earlier this year? If so, it should be a success if they can price under $4K.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 4, 2017)

The XC10 was a dog of a camera we bought a couple for recces and they were never really popular, we never bought the XC15 as a result.


----------



## preppyak (Dec 4, 2017)

They are selling the XC10/XC15 on the premise that its good for reportage and B-Cam work, so having a changeable mount makes a lot more sense (even if it ships with a 24-240 lens, or perhaps their latest 24-105).

Though it'd probably make more sense to drop the handle, shrink the size a little, and compete as a Blackmagic Micro/drone style camera.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 4, 2017)

EF Mount, but what will the sensor size be?

If it retains the same 1-inch sensor, then the wide-angle choices will be very limited, as the XC-15's wide end of 8.9mm is equivalent to about 27mm. Not many options in that 9mm or below range of EF, EF-S lenses (like none, except for the f4 fisheye zoom. 

Going to an APS-C or Full-Frame sensor would solve that problem, but not sure what effect that would have on the form factor.


----------



## sanj (Dec 4, 2017)

"Heard couple of times" makes it CR2?


----------



## cpreston (Dec 4, 2017)

As an XC10/15 owner, my primary problem with the camera was the variable aperture lens. If it had been a consistent f/2.8, it would have been far more useful as a b-cam. It just couldn't keep up in low light. A changeable lens mount would fix this, but it would also ruin the very good IS and small size of the camera. As it was, the variable aperture lens was the maximum size the camera could handle without needing to increase the size of the body to compensate.


----------



## MrToes (Dec 4, 2017)

Sounds exciting, can't wait to play with one! The EF side of things opens up lots of artistic possibility.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Dec 5, 2017)

Guess they realized the main reason no one wanted one at that price point is that people wanted interchangeable lenses. Seriously if anyone wanted to be stuck with a single lens then the Sony AX100 was a more affordable option and has same sensor size. But very few will pay $2000 USD for a camera you can not switch the lens out on..


----------



## rrcphoto (Dec 5, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> Guess they realized the main reason no one wanted one at that price point is that people wanted interchangeable lenses. Seriously if anyone wanted to be stuck with a single lens then the Sony AX100 was a more affordable option and has same sensor size.



except the XC10/15 had a serious and broadcast quality codec. the AX100 has a consumer one.


----------



## transpo1 (Dec 6, 2017)

unfocused said:


> EF Mount, but what will the sensor size be?
> 
> If it retains the same 1-inch sensor, then the wide-angle choices will be very limited, as the XC-15's wide end of 8.9mm is equivalent to about 27mm. Not many options in that 9mm or below range of EF, EF-S lenses (like none, except for the f4 fisheye zoom.
> 
> Going to an APS-C or Full-Frame sensor would solve that problem, but not sure what effect that would have on the form factor.



Going with an APS-C sensor makes sense. If they can fit that into an M5, they ought to be able to fit it in this thing. Of course, they should have released it as APS-C with EF mount in the beginning. If it doesn't come with 4K 60p, it never happened.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Dec 10, 2017)

XC15 style camera with EF Mount? They already make that - it's called the C100. 

What Canon needs to do with the XC15 is increase the sensor size (or start using Sony 1" sensors, whatever they need to do to get better low-light performance and DR), and redesign the lens. SACRIFICE ZOOM RANGE FOR CONSTANT APERTURE PLEASE! And make the optics better, especially on the wide end. Cropping into 4k at 24mm on the XC looks bad - very soft and lots of CA. Just steal the 24-200mm f/2.8 that the RX10 II used and call it a day. Seriously.


----------



## transpo1 (Dec 10, 2017)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> XC15 style camera with EF Mount? They already make that - it's called the C100.
> 
> What Canon needs to do with the XC15 is increase the sensor size (or start using Sony 1" sensors, whatever they need to do to get better low-light performance and DR), and redesign the lens. SACRIFICE ZOOM RANGE FOR CONSTANT APERTURE PLEASE! And make the optics better, especially on the wide end. Cropping into 4k at 24mm on the XC looks bad - very soft and lots of CA. Just steal the 24-200mm f/2.8 that the RX10 II used and call it a day. Seriously.



Or they could just suck it up and put useable 4K video and frame rates with an efficient codec into a 7D, 5D, M6, and FF mirrorless. Then they could really call it a day.


----------



## adamaoc (Dec 11, 2017)

I used the XC10 for an event I had to shoot and I actually really liked it. The biggest thing holding me back from buying one always was the fact that you couldn't interchange the lens. Putting an EF mount on this type of camera is exactly what I'm looking for so long as the price remains close to what it is today. Super excited about this!


----------



## mariuspavel (Jan 27, 2018)

IF this rumor comes up to be true, then I will sell my C100 Mark II


----------



## CSBphoto (Feb 8, 2018)

A Crop cinema camera at 2500-3000 would be a great GH5 killer for canon. Call it the c2000.


----------

